# salesman adult content



## got smoke (Dec 15, 2007)

there was a salesman in a bar he has been on the road along time and hasnt had sex in along time so he sees this chineese girl ant the other end of the bar he went over to talk to her she didnt speak no english after 30 min he got the point across that he wanted her to come back to his room and he would pay her for sex she nods her head. so the get to the room takes off their clothes and get busy about 2 min later she starts sweating and shaking and saying bung chow bung chow when the salesman was done she hopped out of bed and ran out of the room without the money. the salesman thought man that was the best sex i ever had a week later he was on a golf corse and sees this chineese man taking his swing and then he said bung chow the salesman says i have ti find out what that means so he goes up to the chineese guy and asked him what bung chow ment the chineese man says wrong fu--ing hole


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 15, 2007)

That one's a little over the top ...... IMHO


----------

